

The State of Web Development 2010 - telemachos
http://www.webdirections.org/sotw10/

======
sosuke
I love graphs and charts as much as the next person but I couldn't find where
I would have been able to take the survey if I had known about it before hand,
1402 respondents seems low.

------
dpio
I'm surprised to see CodeIgniter up there. I never got the impression it was
picking up in popularity.

~~~
spanktheuser
Based on the fact that CodeIgniter is up there, I think we can assume that
this survey is oversampling PHP developers. The post doesn't say much about
their methodology for distributing surveys, but I'm guessing not too many
landed at the financial (web) software firm my friend works at - 500
developers strong, all working in .NET. My impression of bias is further
strengthened by the numbers working in OS X. While I believe that more than
50% of PHP/Ruby on Rails developers are using Macs, I don't think that number
will hold up when Java and .NET devs are included.

Or maybe it will. Who knows? Point is, unless they share their data collection
methodology, this survey could just as likely be representative of the 1,400
folks who follow web directions on twitter.

------
mumrah
55.11% were using JavaScript as a /back-end/ language in 2008? I find that
highly suspect.

~~~
raimondious
_In the tables and charts below, the aberation of JavaScript appearing as a
language used by 55% of respondents in 2008, and only 7% this survey can be
put down to confusion in the wording of the question last year. Clearly, many
respondents thought the question applied to all languages they use, not just
those on the back end. We ensured this mistake was not repeated this year._

------
bobbyi
Is the Android web browser really called "Android"? I thought it was Mobile
Chrome, but I admit now that I look at it that the "Chrome" name doesn't
appear in Android.

~~~
grigory
The whole "mobile browser" thing seemed odd. Mobile Safari, Mobile Chrome,
RIM's future browser, etc. - they're running on webkit, and that what matters.

~~~
sirn
The problem is, not all WebKit browsers on mobile are exactly the same:
<http://www.quirksmode.org/webkit.html>

